# Snowboarding in the dessert - recomendations



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd love to snowboard on a mountain of cheesecake.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah... me to...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Desert...not dessert. You're making 'us' look bad.

Don't buy new gear if you're going back to Texas and you're never going to use it. Don't wear jeans and a sweatshirt either because you'll look like a tool. I'd say just wear what they provide for you.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 5, 2008)

Noted, I suck at spelling. Didn't mean to offend anyone, just looking for some pointers


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

if its your first time riding you really have no business going off jumps or rails.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, Im not trying to piss anyone off, I'm just asking for advice. I've been snowboarding once a year or so since I was a kid. I love to do it, but I haven't had a lot of opportunities. Im not great, but Im confident enough on jumps and rails. If you dont want to share your opinion on what I should buy, then don't.

I know in the online forum I'm on alot, if you dont ask the right question in the right way, everyone refuses to help you, and it looks like thats what going on here. Just help me out or leave me alone, please.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Phantom. My son has done a couple of tours to the gulf and spent some time snowboarding in the Dubai dome last time he was there. He loved it after the stinking hot weather. I'd tend towards B or C. D seems like a lot of money if you're only snowboarding occasionally, and I'm not sure how well A would hold up. Check out the buy/sell section here, or e-bay or look for some 07/08 gear on sale online (if there is any left). You probably don't need anything expensive, just enough to keep you dry (and therefore warm). Take a layered approach, just avoid cotton.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

that mall looks awesome, wouldn't mind boarding there


----------



## Phantom (Nov 5, 2008)

WhistlerBound said:


> Hey Phantom. My son has done a couple of tours to the gulf and spent some time snowboarding in the Dubai dome last time he was there. He loved it after the stinking hot weather. I'd tend towards B or C. D seems like a lot of money if you're only snowboarding occasionally, and I'm not sure how well A would hold up. Check out the buy/sell section here, or e-bay or look for some 07/08 gear on sale online (if there is any left). You probably don't need anything expensive, just enough to keep you dry (and therefore warm). Take a layered approach, just avoid cotton.


Thanks for the advice. I ended up going cheap on the helmet, pants, and goggles and bought used/crappy. I ended up buying a new microfleece hoodie and gloves. They may be more than cheap, but I can wear them (atleast the hoodie) when I'm not boarding. Tell your son it was 115* yesterday. Im sure he doesn't miss it.


----------

